# power steering, alternator and AC out



## Sushiholic (Apr 27, 2015)

and yes, the obvious diagnosis is, BELT. yet the belt is intact.

I was out of town, my wife driving it. no problems 127K no codes or check engine light.
she calls from the road.... power steering not working. and the red battery light on, and there is an "insufficient charge" message...and no AC
she was close to home, made it home. reported a smell of burned rubber.

turns out my kid hit a surprise speed bump the day before, when asked how hard, the answer was 'cringe hard".... can this be related, I read that earlier 335i had problems with hard hits causing a pulley to contact the sub frame causing the belt to slip a rib..and subsequent belt failure. (and potentially a whole list of replaced parts $$$$)

this poor car has to drive from Houston to San Diego in less than 2 weeks....need to fix it, or put it on a transport. (moving)


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

harmonic balance drive pulley


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> harmonic balance drive pulley


My first thought as well. +1


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Doug Huffman said:


> harmonic balance drive pulley


+ That would be my guess.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Sushiholic said:


> power steering not working. and the red battery light on, and there is an "insufficient charge" message...and no AC
> she was close to home, made it home. *reported a smell of burned rubber*.


99.9% likely the harmonic damper pulley. This drives all the belts and has a internal rubber component to smooth the diesel vibrations on all the belt driven accessories. The internal rubber damper fails causing the inside and outside parts of the pulley to slip from one another burning the rubber insert while slipping.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Sushiholic said:


> power steering not working. and the red battery light on, and there is an "insufficient charge" message...and no AC
> she was close to home, made it home. *reported a smell of burned rubber*.


99.9% likely the harmonic damper pulley. This drives all the belts and has a internal rubber component to smooth the diesel vibrations on all the belt driven accessories. The rubber damper fails causing the inside and outside parts of the pulley to slip from one another burning the rubber damper while slipping.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Sushiholic said:


> and yes, the obvious diagnosis is, BELT. yet the belt is intact.
> 
> I was out of town, my wife driving it. no problems 127K no codes or check engine light.
> she calls from the road.... power steering not working. and the red battery light on, and there is an "insufficient charge" message...and no AC
> ...


Sushiholic, I have to agree with the other posters. What did you end up doing? I ask as I am keeping a list of those who had the HB go out and the miles. I'm in Texas too. Sorry to hear you're leaving but San Diego is a great place to live and work if you can afford it. I'm envious as I'm in hot and humid Houston.


----------



## 335dMsport Dude (May 16, 2013)

*Same thing here -- June 7 (in San Diego)*

No prior warning or issue - I had just left 5 Freeway and was parking 
Car stalls. I re-start; smell rubber burning; notice no power steering; charging malfunction light on screen. Encinitas Bmw fetched me right away -- fixing now.

A/C seize
Harmonic pulley


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

335DMsport_dude, how many miles when your HB failed? I'll add you to the list and post here.


----------

